# Does plus sizes promote diversity or obesity?



## yewande_ (Dec 6, 2014)

I've been doing a research task for one of my projects at university, and this is a topic I want to discover. I've been reading a lot of articles about plus size mannequins, some argue they promotes diversity and some argue that it promotes obesity. What are your opinions?


----------



## agouderia (Dec 7, 2014)

To really be able to answer this question - you need to be a bit more specific about what exactly you're asking.

'Plus-size mannequins' - are you refering to the life-size plastic dolls in shop(-window)s on which the clothing is presented?
The ones which always were a standard (US) size 0-2 and now some are offered in a bit larger?

If that is the case - then 3 aspects:

a) None of these mannequins are really 'plus-size' - unless your scale of measurement ist again size 0. 
The so-called 'plus-size mannequins' which have been introduced for instance in Sweden and some US stores are a size EU 44/US 14/UK 18.
That isn't plus-size - that is still within the range of 'normal' sizes offered by retailers, online-shops and even some designers.


b) Having these so-called plus-size mannequins in size 44/14/18 doesn't promote diversity but just plain realism - since that is a very frequent and normal size and body-type.

c) Wearing a size 44/14/18 - no matter at which height - has nothing to do with obesity and related health risks. Anybody who says that is outright fat bashing and is advocating for an unrealistic super-skinny ideal.

Especially taller women who wear that size can often have a what is considered medically healthy weight according to the BMI scale.

The problem is that today's visual standards are triggered to find only women slim = attractive that are on the low end of the acceptable BMI scale <20. In articles and online comments you can see women being bashed as 'obese' who have like a BMI of 22.

As a fellow empirical social scientist, I would recommend for you to revisit and perhaps redefine the definitions you're using in this research project, because frequently used wording in this field has less and less to do with real life facts.


----------



## Happenstance (Dec 7, 2014)

If it promotes obesity... is that really a problem? It's not like we have great press at the moment.


----------



## EMH1701 (Dec 7, 2014)

I don't think they promote anything. They're just being used to represent people who are plus-sized. They simply exist. If anyone thinks plus-sized clothing shouldn't exist, well, are we all supposed to walk around naked? I'm pretty sure that few people would want to see that.

If you are going to claim in a research paper that an inanimate object is promoting something, besides merely existing, I hope you have some darn good research to back it up.

Also, I would think this is more of a topic for the fashion section.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 8, 2014)

If there were fat people before there were fat mannequins.....


The only ones that probably believe such nonsense are the hysterical size police who pretend to only be concerned with health.

Fat mannequins promote diabetes and heart disease. Makes total sense to me :doh:


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Dec 8, 2014)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> .
> Fat mannequins promote diabetes and heart disease. Makes total sense to me :doh:



You know, before they started introducing larger mannequins, you didn't hear so much about global warming. Just sayin'.


----------



## fuelingfire (Dec 31, 2014)

Well plus sized mannequins promote plus sized clothing. Fast food and junk food promote obesity. Is there a fear that people once people see the plus size mannequins, they will question why they have been trying to be thin?

Do they promote diversity? Duh, just like short/tall/male/female/multi-ethinic mannequins do.

When I was in college, I loved reading the psychology/sociology research journal articles that talked about FAs. It is funny to hear how clueless the researchers are. My favorite stated that FAs maybe making a political statement by choosing a plus sized partner. If that is true, what other political decisions can my penis make for me?


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jan 1, 2015)

fuelingfire said:


> what other political decisions can my penis make for me?



Well, if you strap on a ballpoint before you go to the polls...


----------



## bayone (Jan 1, 2015)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> You know, before they started introducing larger mannequins, you didn't hear so much about global warming. Just sayin'.



No, no, the rise in global temperatures correlates with the decline in piracy...


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 1, 2015)

How about this----fat people have money to spend, our money is just as green (at least in the US) or just as plastic-y) and *shocker* we wear clothing and want more choices. Clothing manufacturers and designers are slowwwwwly beginning to notice we can be quite the um...cash cow. We want more choices and are getting louder about it not to mention that those who are selling trendier plus-size clothing are making money hand over fist, and online at least, we're spreading the word exponentially.

There are clothing lines and boutiques devoted to size 00-2. There are mannequins that are showing ribcages for women who have that body type. Fat people aren't welcome there (our noses pressed sadly against the windows NOT) and it may be a lucrative trend but the truth is there are more fat people than thin at least in the US, so we're talking bottom lines financially for these companies. Diversity--no...I think it's money. Promoting obesity? No more than supermarkets and restaurants promote obesity by selling food. It's not promotion. It's answering needs and demands and making a profit. Follow the money.


----------



## bigmac (Jan 2, 2015)

There's a certain mindset that thinks fat people need to be constantly reminded of the fact they are fat. For these assholes any effort to make fat people feel good about themselves is wrong. They usually hide behind the lie that they're just concerned about health issues.

Not only are these people jerks but the fat shaming they support is actually counter productive.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/.../11/fat-shaming-doesnt-work-a-new-study-says/


http://io9.com/science-shows-fat-shaming-doesnt-work-in-fact-it-oft-1633983247


----------



## harryyjarryy123 (Apr 12, 2015)

nice and lovely


----------

